# planing gar trip



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

im working on going down to the trinity river i hear thats the best place for a monster gar does any body have any tips that i might use finding them our anything on the trinity river would be awesome


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Troll very slow with large rope fraid at the end. The gar will bite it and get their teeth tangled and won't be able to letter go.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I assume since this is in the bowfishing forum that you are asking where to shoot the gar. A lot of guys fish below the Livingston Dam but be careful because the water is swift in some spots. There are literally tons of places above and in Livingston and not many people will give up their gar spots. However, if you launch at the Hwy 19 bridge and go upriver you can find some spots.


----------

